# Looking for a new bow with a 31.5" DL



## Jelly (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you checked out compoundbowchoice.com? BTW I am not affiliated.


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

You can get a Bowtech Sniper, like mine ready to shoot, all you need is a release and arrows, already set up with sights rest, quiver..or a SWAT.. go check them out


----------

